

Berlingske Media steals sports fantasy game from small partner [in danish]  - peo
http://mediawatch.dk/artikel/bt-i-konflikt-om-maneger-spil

======
peo
A handful of screenshots that proofs the case can be found here:
<http://swush.com/berlingske-media/>

The partner (Swush.com) was even mentioned by name in the ruleset of the "new
game". And they still claim they did not based their new game on the product
that Swush.com makes.

------
jacquesm
That looks like an open-and-shut court case for copyright infringement with
damages.

Are they suing ? If not why not ?

